# Ant - javac Version



## Neumi5694 (19. Jun 2017)

Hallo, hab ich eine Möglichkeit, im Build die komplette Versionsnummer von javac rauszufinden?
Mit ${ant.java.version} komm ich leider nur auf "1.8". Ich hätte aber gerne die komplette Nummer "1.8.0_u131"


----------



## stg (19. Jun 2017)

Hilft dir ${java.version} ?


----------



## Neumi5694 (19. Jun 2017)

Ich hoffe 
Ich muss mal einen Test machen, was das anzeigt, wenn eine andere JRE als Standard installiert ist (es geht ja um die JDK).
Danke jedenfalls schon mal.

Ich hab mir zum Behelf javac auf verbose gestellt, das zeigt zumindest mal den Pfad zur JDK an.


----------



## stg (19. Jun 2017)

Neumi5694 hat gesagt.:


> Ich muss mal einen Test machen, was das anzeigt, wenn eine andere JRE als Standard installiert ist



Dann bitte ich um Feedback. Ich weiß es nämlich auch nicht...


----------



## Neumi5694 (19. Jun 2017)

Das ist leider die Java-Version zu sein, mit der Ant läuft.
Das ist eigentlich auch sinnvoll, da man beim Kommando javac ja bestimmen soll, ob das Target z.B. 1.7 oder 1.8 sein soll, für 1.7 wird dann die JDK 1.7.x verwendet
Es müsste also - wenn schon - über einen Parameter von javac laufen, es scheint aber keine reine Versionsausgabe zu geben. Das Verzeichnis muss wohl reichen.


----------

